# Heartbreak



## nsanywhere (May 17, 2010)

Towanda passed away 2 hours ago. We just couldn't get the placenta out. She did everything she could, as did I, but my sweet girl is gone.

She nursed the baby an hour before passing, and I was able to be with her when she took her last breath.

I am heartbroken. I loved her. She was my baby...

Now I'm in charge of her lamb - almost 2 days old. the good news is the lamb is doing very well, running around, already had one bottle, and doesn't seem to miss her mother. I guess that is the upside to them not bonding.

I would appreciate any advice. I bottle fed Towanda, but she was a month old when I got her. 2 days old seems like a more daunting task. My other sheep isn't letting the baby get anywhere close, and I can't have her out in the pen all alone.

Do I put on a diaper and bring her in the house? Set up a dog crate with towels? (I kept some of mom's wool to put in with her) Bottle feed every 2 hours? every 4? 

Any help at all would be wonderful. I'm falling to pieces...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 17, 2010)

Oh no!!!    I'm so sorry to hear that!  Poor girl.  

I'd bring the lamb in until you can find a buddy for it (can you look for another bottle baby so she has a buddy?).  You can bottle feed her 3-4X a day. You don't really need to feed her every few hours.  Find a good milk replacer (some people don't like replacer but I've always had great luck with it) and follow the directions for mixing it.  I'm not sure about a diaper, but if you can fashion one it would probably be handy.  

So sorry about Towanda.


----------



## Mea (May 17, 2010)

So very sorry !   It hurts to lose a favorite critter !   ((((huggs))))

  Three to four times a day feeding the lamb is good.  This young, personally, i would lean to the four times a day.  Be careful not to overfeed.   Depending on the size, we figure a cup to a cup and a half a feeding.

  The dog crate is a great idea.  You can let her out when You feed, gives You time to clean the pen, and her time to bop around.  But You will know she is safe when in the crate. It's amazing what they can find to get into !

  It never seems to get any easier, the animals wrap themselves around our hearts.


----------



## big brown horse (May 17, 2010)

I am so sorry!  How much colostrum do you think he/she got?

I have a pretty good recipe for homemade milk replacer. (And a colostrum recipe too for emergencies)

I "adopted" a 12 hour old lamb.  He is now a happy healthy 2 week old.  His mom died too while giving birth to his sister.  


Our feeding schedule is as follows:

I fed him everty 3-4 hours during his first 5 days.  
DAys 1-2 he got 2-3 oz of milk rep.  
Days 3-5 he got 3-5 oz.  
Days 5-14 he got 4-6 oz 4 times a day.
15-21 days he gets 6-8 oz 4 times a day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 17, 2010)

So very, very sorry for your loss. 
Best wishes with the little one.


----------



## nsanywhere (May 21, 2010)

Thank you very much to everyone. Its been a rough few days, but I'm starting to look forward and focus on raising this beautiful little lamb. 

She has been in the house for a few days while I pull myself together, but spent yesterday in the pen with the others. When do you think it would be safe for her to sleep outside with them?

I'm worried about her being all alone - if she cries there isn't a mama to comfort her, and I don't want her to be easy prey (I do lock them all in the smaller pen at night, but its not a barn or anything)


----------

